# can rams tell when birthing hormones are happening?



## bonbean01 (Dec 16, 2011)

We have three ewes that should lamb end of December to mid January.  We have a handful of sheep and leave them all together, including the ram until lambing is closer and then he is separated from the ewes in waiting.  Today I see our ram Watson acting strangely...jumping around them and acting like he will butt them, but when he is close to them, rubs his face on their faces, then jumps around some more and runs circles and then back to them.  Can rams smell when birthing hormones are happening?  The ewes do look pregnant and they are just starting to bag up a bit, but not near bagged up enough to be near lambing...I think...wonder if it is too early or time now to separate him from the herd and put in our non pregnant ewe for company?  Any thoughts?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> We have three ewes that should lamb end of December to mid January.  We have a handful of sheep and leave them all together, including the ram until lambing is closer and then he is separated from the ewes in waiting.  Today I see our ram Watson acting strangely...jumping around them and acting like he will butt them, but when he is close to them, rubs his face on their faces, then jumps around some more and runs circles and then back to them.  Can rams smell when birthing hormones are happening?  The ewes do look pregnant and they are just starting to bag up a bit, but not near bagged up enough to be near lambing...I think...wonder if it is too early or time now to separate him from the herd and put in our non pregnant ewe for company?  Any thoughts?


I don't know, but it is definately a possibility. Rams smell a ewe's urine and search for hormones saying if the ewe is in heat (Flehmen's response), thus breedable.


----------

